# B12/B13 suspension swap!



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Alright guys, I'm on the question asking end now so roll with me on this one! I'm thinking of purchasing a pretty expensive suspension set-up (coilovers)(Myetball, you know what I'm talking about), but they only sell suspensions for the B13's. My car is basically a mutt consisting of a NX2000's front and rear brake set-up and a bunch of other crap from other cars. Question is, Can I use the complete B13 suspension because if not, I'm going to put my brand new ground control's together with some AGX's and prepare for the track. I am most humble to the "Weee People" in the B11-B12 sentra community


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey there boost. I just did a little search and hope this helps:

............Front Sensatrac Strut #............Rear Sensatrac Strut#
B12...............71815........................................71816
B13...............71815........................................71816


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like I must prepare my $1200 and 2 week waiting period! I'll order tomorrow Thanks, Myetball...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive done alot on B11,12's and now have a B13. Anything in the way of Struts, SPrings, Coilovers, etc...will definetly work on either. Little bit of Info....STOCK B11 front strusts give about 1/2" more travel when lowered and have a Camber adjustment... Bolts onto B12 or B13.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> STOCK B11 front strusts give about 1/2" more travel when lowered and have a Camber adjustment... Bolts onto B12 or B13.


 That's something new to me! Cool Thanks for the info..........


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Time for me to eat some humble pie. Was wondering if anyone knows if the steering knuckles from a 1987 Pulsar (CA16DE) will fit on a B11.

I'm planning on bolting the tranny from the '87 CA16DE onto the CA18DE. Would be nice to have the matching drive axle ends. Really looking for a knuckle with removable/vented disks.

Couldn't do the junkyard swap and test...all the B11's are missing entire front suspension.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If the b11's struts fit the b12 and vice versa, it's a possibility that it is possible. You don't necessarily need the knucles off the KN13 pulsar as the B12 sentra units accepts the axles just fine.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've been picking up some measuring devices on ebay cheap. I'll have to pull one and see what, if any, the difference is. 

Can't stand the B11 pressed on rotors, risk bearing failure any time you disassemble/reassemble.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Re the camber adjustment, the Nissan manual says that they used a adjustable lower knickle to strut bolt on the KN13 (Pulsar) that provides direct camber adjustment. I suspect it would fit on any of the B12 or B13 struts. Anyone tried this before?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Alright guys, I'm on the question asking end now so roll with me on this one! I'm thinking of purchasing a pretty expensive suspension set-up (coilovers)(Myetball, you know what I'm talking about), but they only sell suspensions for the B13's. My car is basically a mutt consisting of a NX2000's front and rear brake set-up and a bunch of other crap from other cars. Question is, Can I use the complete B13 suspension because if not, I'm going to put my brand new ground control's together with some AGX's and prepare for the track. I am most humble to the "Weee People" in the B11-B12 sentra community *


Did you read my article on the GC/ AGX install? I'm not sure what you're asking exactly but the article should help. Let me know if it doesnt. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may02/charlesmay02.php


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Looks like the only problem will be the rear upper strut/coilover mount. They are not the same between the B12 and B13. It's not like you can swap out a B12 mount on the Hotbits coilovers.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> It's not like you can swap out a B12 mount on the Hotbits coilovers.


 This is what I was afraid of! I didn't want to be stuck with modifying something I paid a crap load of money for. Hybrid: What is the biggest flaw on your GC/AGX set-up and how does it perform under track conditions (Specifically drag launching)? I don't want to lose anymore travel than I've already lost. I experimented with an ebay coilover set-up with stock KYB struts and the results were not what I had had in mine. What do you think abou the motivational front struts with the threaded housing and AGX rears? And did you use bump stops on all 4 struts? I'm just trying to take the mystery out of adjustable suspensions for our cars. My intrax/kyb set up is okay and does nice for everyday riding, but it will not help me in launching a 400whp sentra. Any advice will do.................


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> KN13 (Pulsar) that provides direct camber adjustment. I suspect it would fit on any of the B12 or B13 struts. Anyone tried this before?


 I got a pair, but I never installed them.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey im looking for sway bars from a K13, if anyone knows or can get them, can you let me know?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o and charles, dont you have the whole, b13 setup up front anyways because of the SR20DET swap out? so would you setup work on a normal B12?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Hybrid: What is the biggest flaw on your GC/AGX set-up and how does it perform under track conditions (Specifically drag launching)? I don't want to lose anymore travel than I've already lost. I experimented with an ebay coilover set-up with stock KYB struts and the results were not what I had had in mine. What do you think abou the motivational front struts with the threaded housing and AGX rears? And did you use bump stops on all 4 struts?*


My biggest dislike about the Ground Control/ AGX set up is that I can't really take advantage of the height adjustbility. In the Sentra world we seem to be cursed with short travel so slamming the car is out of the question. We've talked about this in another thread. 
If you can live with a car thats not lowered more than an 1-1/2 than the ground control AGX set up will answer your needs. The ground control kit allows you to swap in virtually any eibach spring and obtain those rediculously high rear spring rates needed in FWD drag racing. 

If you want a low sleek appearing car that still handles well on the street/track, this same thing can be done with motivational coilovers, but without the travel headaches. For this reason, if I was ready to drop 1200 on a suspension system it would most likely be the motivational coilovers. 

Random answers?
I wouldnt mix and match different struts and parts, just go with an entire kit. Hope this helps somewhat. I will actually be picking up a set of Koni bumpstops today from motivational and installing them later on next week. I run 350in/lbs in the front and 300in/lbs rear and it seems to be a great compromise, performing well on the street, roadcorse, and drag strip.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey boost, you should email peter from motorsport distributing. Maybe the mad scientists in Malaysia can come up with an upper mount for the B13 rear coilover to fit a B12.

Probably not in time for you to hit the track.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

why don't you just the progress coil-over kit the have for the b13.
I remember seing it on their website


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

XB12, you looking for sway bars or lower control arms....there's a couple of N13s in the local yard that have both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Guys I recently got a b12 sentra from my Moms I'm still in school and would like to do some tweaking. I'm really new to all of this so bear with me. 

I wanna start with shocks and springs. I'm aware that there is a Nismo B12 suspension kit. (are these not rare?)
It seems like a god deal. But my concern is the availability of replacement parts once the swap is made. Later down the line would I be able to use another type of shock with the nismo set up? I don't want to have to purchase an entirely different set up if replacement is necessary. I've read the article on the GC suspension swap. What if I were to do the swap with just B13 eibach's and the kyb agx's with b13 top hats) instead of the GC Kit ( can't afford $1200)


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

sup peeps what do you think of these shoks?

cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2411790581&category=33590 

any good?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Okay for B11, give you a standard ride. Same one's I have on now but they been there since '96 and are toasted.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

what about for b12's... are they good or should i just get monroe's ??


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That part number is for the B11. I'm pretty sure it will fit the B12 but has a longer piston travel. The part number for the B12 is G55745.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Are Koni shocks with shortened bodies an option?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

7RIPP3R said:


> *what about for b12's... are they good or should i just get monroe's ??  *


If you're looking for a good OEM replacement, I'd go with monroe sensa track. I used to be a Gabriel patron...probably because I used to sell them back when I was a car parts dude...truth be told I've never had much luck with them. KYB GR2's aren't priced bad either. Check this link:

http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/kyb.htm


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

ok, i wanna buy some eibach sportlines and kyb gr-2's for a b13 and put them in my b12. first of all, how will this combo behave? anybody try this before? second, eibach says it will drop a b13 1.6" in the front and 1.5" in the rear. will that be different for a b12? if this works, im definitely doing it this summer!


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

FlippyBoy said:


> ok, i wanna buy some eibach sportlines and kyb gr-2's for a b13 and put them in my b12. first of all, how will this combo behave? anybody try this before? second, eibach says it will drop a b13 1.6" in the front and 1.5" in the rear. will that be different for a b12? if this works, im definitely doing it this summer!


eibach makes a spring set specifically for the b12 that lowers the front alittle more than the b13. gets rid of that nasty wheel gap in front


----------

